# Sunday...Sunday...Sunday



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

You guys need to suck it up and go shoot the state!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> You guys need to suck it up and go shoot the state!!!!!!!!!!


that ain't gonna happen.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Dont be skeered of the southern VA crowd!!!!! They beat ya and have fun doin it!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No there is no Monster Truck Rally :doh:
> 
> But there is a F/H round being shot at AAA (Anne Arundel Archers).
> 
> ...


I'd love to, as AAA is about 15 mins from home.... but.. I'm gonna be 800 miles north on Saturday and gonna miss out on the next few weekends of shooting.. Hope I remember how when I get back...  :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I'd love to, as AAA is about 15 mins from home.... but.. I'm gonna be 800 miles north on Saturday and gonna miss out on the next few weekends of shooting.. Hope I remember how when I get back...  :noidea:


:doh: That's right I forgot you were going to Syrup Sucker Land 

Catch a few smallies for me

Send me your Mystic and it will be ready for you when you get home if you want


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Dont be skeered of the southern VA crowd!!!!! They beat ya and have fun doin it!!!!!:tongue:


I don't know where you keep running into all these skeered people...but I think it's time to hang out in some new places. :embara:

I have fun every where I shoot.:wink:


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am hoping to get out and shoot this weekend as well. I wish that we had more ranges here in New Mexico.

There are currently two active ranges and one in development.

The main action for shooting we get is the get togethers that we have.

Arrow


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know where you keep running into all these skeered people...but I think it's time to hang out in some new places. :embara:
> 
> I have fun every where I shoot.:wink:


Skeered people hide from the competiton :zip::wink::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Skeered people hide from the competiton :zip::wink::tongue:


Brad...stay off the shine :embara:

Smart people don't go sit in traffic for 5 hours on a holiday weekend :doh:

You want some.....YOU COME GET SOME.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Brad...stay off the shine :embara:
> 
> Smart people don't go sit in traffic for 5 hours on a holiday weekend :doh:
> 
> You want some.....YOU COME GET SOME.....



Why would I do a thing like that????

Oh dont worry i'll have a crispie with your name on it by the end of the year!!!!

But you'll have to wait until after this weekend I got bigger fish to fry!!!:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

where is the shoot in Pa. I'll be shooting saturday, but it is a weekend event(Penn Dutch League). Big Chiques is where I'll be shooting(near Elizabethtown)


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes with X hunter gone taking care of serious business in NJ. Ole jarlicker is going to sneak across the boarder and steal back some glory from those ginny hillhumpers at the VBA open. So yes Hornet just keep your sorry city slicker tail home on the right coast of the state. No need to venture out to the mountains.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was hoping to shoot Conococheague in Grenn Castle PA on Saturday--The Cancer shoot. It's all 3 days. Looks like I'd be solo again so I'm not sure that I'll make that drive.

If anybody wants directions, I can dig up the address of the club


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> No there is no Monster Truck Rally :doh:
> 
> But there is a F/H round being shot at AAA (Anne Arundel Archers).
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmm, I was thinking about the Cancer Shoot which is a great cause to support, but AAA is much closer. 

Besides, how can I turn down the opportunity to see my buddy and mentor Hornet?!!! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, I was thinking about the Cancer Shoot which is a great cause to support, but AAA is much closer.
> 
> Besides, how can I turn down the opportunity to see my buddy and mentor Hornet?!!! :wink:


So what you are saying is you want to shoot in a group with Nino and I:wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Hinklemonster and Vince you missed a good day at AA. The weather couldn't have been better. They had a great turn out. 35 or 36 shooters I think. 
We shot with Ron West and his buddy John had a great time. Probably the most relaxing day of shooting I have had in a while. I shot fair considering I didn't have any marks. And guess what the blind squirrell found another one! Down goes Hornet Down goes Hornet! I gota give my best buddy a little SH...
All kidding aside we had a very very nice day with great people. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> Hinklemonster and Vince you missed a good day at AA. The weather couldn't have been better. They had a great turn out. 35 or 36 shooters I think.
> We shot with Ron West and his buddy John had a great time. Probably the most relaxing day of shooting I have had in a while. I shot fair considering I didn't have any marks. And guess what the blind squirrell found another one! Down goes Hornet Down goes Hornet! I gota give my best buddy a little SH...
> All kidding aside we had a very very nice day with great people. :darkbeer:


Yeah....cuz I had marks ...:embara:

But we did have a great day of shooting.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

jarlicker said:


> Yes with X hunter gone taking care of serious business in NJ. Ole jarlicker is going to sneak across the boarder and steal back some glory from those ginny hillhumpers at the VBA open. So yes Hornet just keep your sorry city slicker tail home on the right coast of the state. No need to venture out to the mountains.


Jarlicker didn't just sneak across to steal some glory but he ran off with the gold, Great shooting Jarlicker glad you came up and put us in our place. If only I could have come up with 2 more points it would have been different:wink:.
Terry


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Nino said:


> Hinklemonster and Vince you missed a good day at AA. The weather couldn't have been better. They had a great turn out. 35 or 36 shooters I think.
> We shot with Ron West and his buddy John had a great time. Probably the most relaxing day of shooting I have had in a while. I shot fair considering I didn't have any marks. And guess what the blind squirrell found another one! Down goes Hornet Down goes Hornet! I gota give my best buddy a little SH...
> All kidding aside we had a very very nice day with great people. :darkbeer:


Glad you shot good and had fun. I was in Front Royal tearin up the links. Next weekend is the state animal round at PWA ( I think ). You and Hornet should think about it. Times have changed from previous years.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"Yeah....cuz I had marks"

Seeings how I didn't have any either I thought it was pretty fair.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah....cuz I had marks ...:embara:
> 
> But we did have a great day of shooting.


Scores...scores...I wanna hear some scores!!! :wink:

What is it with you Freestyle guys. I bet the most popular remark you hear on the practice butts before a shoot is......'I gotta get some marks'.  Why is that?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> "Yeah....cuz I had marks"
> 
> Seeings how I didn't have any either I thought it was pretty fair.


I think you missed the point...:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Scores...scores...I wanna hear some scores!!! :wink:
> 
> What is it with you Freestyle guys. I bet the most popular remark you hear on the practice butts before a shoot is......'I gotta get some marks'.  Why is that?


Nope....had a new bow that I am working on setting up.....and after the next few days I will have marks for the rest of the season :wink:

Those that shoot with me know I could care less about not having marks....as long as the 60+ targets aren't first:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....had a new bow that I am working on setting up.....and after the next few days I will have marks for the rest of the season :wink:
> 
> Those that shoot with me know I could care less about not having marks....as long as the 60+ targets aren't first:wink:


I now understand your situation. Too bad. 

I've noticed a number of Freestylers at my club who have trouble holding consistent marks. Just don't understand.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> I now understand your situation. Too bad.
> 
> I've noticed a number of Freestylers at my club who have trouble holding consistent marks. Just don't understand.


Nope don't have that problem...I just had none to start with


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Scores...scores...I wanna hear some scores!!! :wink:
> 
> What is it with you Freestyle guys. I bet the most popular remark you hear on the practice butts before a shoot is......'I gotta get some marks'.  Why is that?


AND WHERE WERE YOU???? Let me guess.........getting marks:embara: Hi Jerry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> AND WHERE WERE YOU???? Let me guess.........getting marks:embara: Hi Jerry


Isn't showing up and not shooting the same as not showing up

Jerry doesn't need marks he shoots pins:doh: But I did get some pics of WHY he wasn't there....I would have skipped the shoot also.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> AND WHERE WERE YOU???? Let me guess.........getting marks:embara: Hi Jerry


Nope, riding the back roads of southern PA on this..........

Just one problem.......nowhere to put my bow case!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nope, riding the back roads of southern PA on this..........
> 
> Just one problem.......nowhere to put my bow case!



You need to rig something up...I know a few people that have bikes and carry bows on them:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nope, riding the back roads of southern PA on this..........
> 
> Just one problem.......nowhere to put my bow case!


Bungee Cords will get you fixed up, all you have to do is decide what part of the bike you want to scratch up.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You need to rig something up...I know a few people that have bikes and carry bows on them:wink:


Since that picture was taken I've installed a sissy-bar and small luggage rack. So, I do have something to attach a bow case. But, I just don't see that happening.  Probably violates a Harley Owners Group rule. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Bungee Cords will get you fixed up, all you have to do is decide what part of the bike you want to scratch up.


No, no, no!!! Ain't happening.  I don't care if gas hits $5.00 a gallon. That's what my F150 is designed for...hauling stuff...including archery gear. :wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Jerry hope to see you guys this Sunday in Fredrick....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Since that picture was taken I've installed a sissy-bar and small luggage rack. So, I do have something to attach a bow case. But, I just don't see that happening.  Probably violates a Harley Owners Group rule. :wink:


I wouldn't put anything called a SISSY anything on my bike :zip::wink:


----------

